# Line weight in relation to rod weight



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

What are the effects of putting 6wt line on a 5wt rod? I found some shooting taper line on sale but I have a 5wt and 8wt and it's 6wt. I have wanted to try a shooting taper but this stuff is too expensive to experiment too much like I do with braid, mono, or flouro. 

Jason


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Is your 5 weight rod fast or slow? Mid flex or tip flex?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I use 5wt line on my 3wt. It makes the rod load faster for tighter casts when I'm fishin tiny streams. Other than that I don't really have much experience overlining rods.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

just loads the rod easier and faster for the most part. rods can handle different weight lines.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oarfish-not sure there are no markings on the rod. 

I think I might go ahead and get the line if it won't drastically change things.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ducman491 said:


> Oarfish-not sure there are no markings on the rod.
> 
> I think I might go ahead and get the line if it won't drastically change things.


IIRC, it's about a medium fast tip flex rod. Up-weighting the line by 1 weight will slow it down just a bit but will do fine on that rod.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you sir. ;-)


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Ducman---here is an article from Faol's site on overlining- http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/rodbuilding/tips/rt19.php --It will give you some insight as to why your 5 is considered a 5wt.

The difference between the average 5 and 6 wt line at 30ft is only 20 grains---when casting you could carry a little less line in the air and in your guides than you could with a 6 wt (theoretically about 4-5 ft) and still be close to the 140gr that the rod was designed for---we do that all the time with high density sinking shooting heads.---we predetermine what the rod can handle and mark the running line and false cast from there and shoot the rest.

Another way of lessening the 30 ft load on the rod is to cast slower or with an open loop.

You can also get a grain scale and measure out 140 grains and splice it to your running line and you would have a custom 5 weight shooting taper.

The 6wt shooting head will definitely work better on your 5 with small adjustments rather than the 8 and trying to get more load into the rod.

hope that helps


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I would not do the over lining because I only fish with fast rods. But many folks cast with slow(er) fly rods and that is fine. If you already have a slow rod the heavier line will make it even slower.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That does help a little. So if it will slow down the rod I should slow down my cast a bit to compensate and allow the rod to load. Yes?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> That does help a little. So if it will slow down the rod I should slow down my cast a bit to compensate and allow the rod to load. Yes?


Yes and also you will be better with shorter casts where there is not much line is in the air.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

oarfish said:


> Yes and also you will be better with shorter casts where there is not much line is in the air.


exactly!---or buy the right line or make the right weight line

But even with the right weight line ---if you extended the line in the air and in the guides you can "technically" overload the rod.

Everything is rated for the average cast of carrying 30ft of line by an average efficiency caster. 

If you buy a shooting head you will see that there will be a "sweet spot" that will vary for your rod and your casting efficiency. At some point you will carry the "right amount" in the air and shoot more line than if you carry less or more line during false casting.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

A 6 wt line on a 5wt rod?

You're over thinking this. Just do it. It will work. Many people wouldn't even be able to tell you whether a line was a 5 or 6 if you handed them the rod.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Haven't you ever heard fly fishermen talk? There is no such thing as overthinking...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> What are the effects of putting 6wt line on a 5wt rod? I found some shooting taper line on sale but I have a 5wt and 8wt and it's 6wt. I have wanted to try a shooting taper but this stuff is too expensive to experiment too much like I do with braid, mono, or flouro.
> 
> Jason


You can always borrow a friends reel with 6 weight on it for a few hrs. and see if you like it.


----------

